# Steelhead caught 1/5/2010!!



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Went down to a secret hole of sorts and caught this nice buck.The fishing wasn't the best but to me catching some steel when almost everywhere is ice is awsome!!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice catch!


----------



## xlvmax (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice fish. That sure is a secret spot. I bet nobody on here knows where that is.....


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice feeeesh Dustin!!! Im givin you a call soon before i go back to school bud


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

lol.... nice spot bro glad you caught a fish in these cold conditions! I have taken my pontoon boat up that creek! ..lol....


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Man I wanna go up and fly fish for steel so bad.... but it's so cold... and I don't want to drive all that way to be locked out of the river due to ice.

Any suggestions?


----------



## JDBFISHIN (Jun 8, 2007)

Wait until the end of March if you want to be sure. LOL!!!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't wanna be sure! I'd rather fish around ice than other people!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'd wait at least a week or two Clayton.
Most small streams are frozen and even the Cuyahoga ( the last to ice up) has slush flowing in it right now.
I'd say the lakefront/river mouths, but even the Lkae Erie shoreline is iced up!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

try hitting the hot waters, avon-E72nd-C.E.I !!!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Does E72nd still discharge warm water any more?

I forgot about Avon Lake.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

So jw what crick is that???? You cam pm if its really secret


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Clayton said:


> Man I wanna go up and fly fish for steel so bad.... but it's so cold... and I don't want to drive all that way to be locked out of the river due to ice.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I'm heading out tomorrow. I suspect I'll find some open water somewhere worthy of tossing a fly into. there's always a couple of spots. I'll let you know.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Nice fish for the conditions elsewhere right now.....


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

anyone know anywhere worth fishing or open water im an hour out....pm me....thanks for info:Banane25::Banane25:


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

RockyRiverRay said:


> Nice feeeesh Dustin!!! Im givin you a call soon before i go back to school bud


Call me dude Ill buy that st croix if its still available man..


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice fish, gratz on the catch... agreed it's nice to catch fish when the conditions aren't good anywhere else. If you want to hide a spot though, you might choose a better backdrop, lol... you can practically read the trout camp sign on the gazebo roof!


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

nice fish been there before


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

CoolWater said:


> Nice fish, gratz on the catch... agreed it's nice to catch fish when the conditions aren't good anywhere else. If you want to hide a spot though, you might choose a better backdrop, lol... you can practically read the trout camp sign on the gazebo roof!


I would photoshop the backround but I cant see the point.The picture and add for the place is in the Fish and GAme finder free magazine.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

steelheadBob said:


> try hitting the hot waters, avon-E72nd-C.E.I !!!


Yesterday CEI wall Had ice to the wall and it was unfishable preety sure its because all the waves brought in the ice it should melt off soon,just a heads up..


----------



## CleanIce (Nov 13, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> Does E72nd still discharge warm water any more?
> 
> I forgot about Avon Lake.


E72nd was discharging warm water thursday afternoon when I drove by.


----------

